# Sentra 03 LE head unit



## Sempi (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, this has probably been asked.. But I tried searching for it and wasn't able to find the answer. If anyone is able to enlighten please just a quick yes or no to help me out o)

I have an '03 Sentra LE 7 speaker stock system - I believe the same thats used in the SE-R. Im planning on upgrading it in stages, the first of which is a new head unit. Obviously while Im upgrading Id like to have full functionality of everything.
With XMAS Im going to have alot of gift certificates, I figure the head unit will be best to buy with those, as I can get something like the pioneer DEH-P7600MP for 300 at someplace like BBuy or whatever.

So anyway to my question, Im not audio savvy - So Im planning on letting whoever I but the head unit from install it, will that be a problem? Can I (they) install a new head unit without any major rewiring issues, and will all 6 speakers + tiny sub still work afterward?

I will eventually be redoing everything in the car, but Im hoping that I will be able to do so in steps, and not all at once since I don't have the cash for it right now.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you wont be able to use an aftermarket head unit with the Audio Fanatic package

Since you are going to be re-doing everything in the car piece by piece, i would start by upgrading the sub, amps, and speakers, and just get a line output converter to run each of the aftermarket components until you get a new head unit. Otherwise i would just save up about 1000 dollars and do it right the first time


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

see my stickie...sub won't work with the After market headunit


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well first, do you have the RF package or no?

if not then it will be a simple plug and play, the sub and all the other speakers should work. If anything were to not work it would be the sub, but honestly you should just unplug that POS anyway, it screws up the sound more than it helps it.

You can do the install yourself pretty easily, all you do is buy the wiring harness, and just match up the colors between it and the wiring harness on your new headunit. Then you plug the wiring harness straight into the stock plug in the car, mount the headunit, and you're done.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

www.davidnavone.com for all you line output converter needs. Best one you could get hands down!


----------



## Sempi (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok well Im pretty sure I don't have the rf package seeing as how it doesn't even appear to be an option on my LE (see below), I have to double check that somehow and see. Heres hoping I don't so this install goes painlessly o)

copied from 2003 sentra official specs 

Audio 
XE GXE 2.5 Ltd. Ed. SE-R SE-R Spec V
Head unit and speakers X G L R V
AM/FM/CD w/ 4 spekrs O S - - -
AM/FM/CD w/ 7 spekrs - O S S S
AM/FM/CD RF w/9 spks - - - O O


thanks for your replies, especially sr20dem0n o)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah it doesn't look like it's available

Of course the easiest way to check is to look at the sub. If the sub is in its own box in the corner of the trunk then you have the RF package, if the sub is a little 6.5" dinky crap-nugget sitting in the rear deck next to the left rear speaker then you don't have the RF package.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

sub will not work with a after market hu. unplug it and let it die! The first thing you need if you are planning on a nice system is a good HU. buy that first and then look at other upgrades. and like it was said before installing one is simple. if my brother can do it anyone can. ask us questions if you have any problems or pm me when you get it and i will walk you through it over the phone. should not take you more than 1 hour tops.


----------

